# Timing Chain



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

I just bought a 91 stanza that supposedly had the timing chain redone just last year. but after i got it.. it started feeling sluggish and trying to die at idle. found out... its the timing chain. the shop that did it said there is no warranty (even though only 2000 miles have been put on it since it was done) and i don't want to drop a grand on this thing. i have found deals on the net for timing chains with all the gears and stuff for pretty cheap. anyone done one of these things on their own?


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you certain it's the timing chain? Have you checked other possibilities? For instance, a cracked TB Boot will have similar symptoms.


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

well... i had it checked by a shop i trust... they seem the think its the chain, but i guess anything is possible. either way... i just don't have the cash to have it done, so i'm probably doin it myself!


----------

